# Mike O'Hearn's Power Bodybuilding routine



## mark44

Anyone tried this routine? Its fairly new on the BB.com website, looks pretty good. It is supposed to be a nice mix between powerlifting (low reps/high weight) and body building (higher reps).

Just curious to see if anyone has tried it out.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mike-ohearn/power-bodybuilding/12-week-program.html


----------



## RACK

I'll have a quick look at this now

Looks a decent progressive routine, sure yuo'd get results if you followed it to the t


----------



## mark44

Its slightly confusing as the weeks/sets are laid out like:

Core Lifts: Incline, Squat, Deadlift

Weeks 1-4, 70%: 5 sets of 4 reps

Weeks 5-8, 80%: 5 sets of 3 reps

Weeks 9-12, 90%: 5 sets of 2 reps

But if you look at the chest day (for example) it says 6 sets for 5 reps.


----------



## RACK

It could be a typo.


----------



## mark44

Yeh that's what i was thinking.

I guess the idea of the routine isn't revolutionary, but the really heavy sets and the combination of the higher sets sounds good.


----------



## Fatstuff

i would add some extra hamstring stuff in on leg day tbh


----------



## mark44

Anyone watched the videos? The guy is a proper tool! Funny though.

CHEST






BACK






LEGS


----------



## Readyandwaiting

he talks some cheesy shiz lol

But interesting post


----------



## mark44

Ok i followed his routine the other day (back day), just for a change. It was pretty good. Felt a bit sore the next day in the traps and back after deadlifts. I felt drained after the first lift!

I'm still wondering if 5x5 would be better. Is there any benefit from doing more sets 5x5 with a slightly lower weight over going for a near max lift for 2reps 7sets?


----------

